# I'm looking for a 24-hour watch with quartz movement



## mihaixp (Mar 4, 2009)

I`m interested in buying a 24-hour watch which must be <100$.
I know the Alpha watch (it`s price is below 100$ but I heard that the automatic movement is a bit of a headache because it doesn`t work accurate at all). What I like about it is the fact that it has a magnificent dial and luminous hour markers too.
That`s why I want to ask you to tell me a 24-hour watch with a quartz movement and a low price tag.
I really don`t like the Poljot watches (with manual winding) because they have dials "loaded" with different images. I would prefere a clean dial instead.

Thank you very much,
Mike


----------



## mihaixp (Mar 4, 2009)

I saw today a Swatch with a 24 hr-dial but it looks a little childish with that plastic case and those colors.

Please, help me find a suitable watch for me!


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm not aware of any quartz in that price range. I think your best bet would be an automatic Russian.

I may have forgotten something though...If you haven't already, look here for inspiration, under "Available 24 Hour Watches"

http://www.24hourwatch.info/


----------



## philden (Jun 1, 2007)

There have been several quartz 24 hour watches, but they seem to be hard to find at the moment. I've bought some from www.ebay.co.uk in the past. Currently there is the rather nice European Mercedes watch for sale here:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Original-Merc...nsWatches_GL?hash=item3a55b9c608#ht_888wt_962
and also a Swatch here:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GM117-New-Swa...sWatches_GL?hash=item518e7a8449#ht_5149wt_754

Regards,

Phil.


----------



## Stone Hill (Nov 28, 2009)

I read everything I could find on WUS about the Alpha and everything I found here said it kept unreal time and was very accurate.


----------



## francis 24/24 (Mar 2, 2006)

This one can be bought in France, in the Louis Pion shops. I don't know if they sell on the net. It's in the price range, but does not feature luminous hands. Accurate,as you would expect from a quartz movement. A bit small : 36 mm excluding crown.
I am very pleased with it :-!


----------



## Stone Hill (Nov 28, 2009)

francis 24/24 said:


> This one can be bought in France, in the Louis Pion shops. I don't know if they sell on the net. It's in the price range, but does not feature luminous hands. Accurate,as you would expect from a quartz movement. A bit small : 36 mm excluding crown.
> I am very pleased with it :-!


I like the looks of that. :-!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Have tried Trias, Junkers, Invicta yet? ;-)


----------



## allaboutmusic (Oct 25, 2007)

Try Utinam - beautiful watches, quartz movements, 24 hour dial available.


----------



## TTC (Jan 28, 2008)

If you're over 50 and don't look good in glasses try this guaranteed easy on the eyes b-)


----------

